# Clean and Shiny Website **UPDATE**



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

20 hours days are killing me at the moment...

Right, our old website. I have found out why it has not been sorted.... They have gone bust.

But, I think I may be making progress now.

I have started a new site from scratch www.cleanandshiny.net which at the present time only takes Paypal (of which you can pay with a credit card) Graphics are being uploaded as well as the product catalogue, so if something seems odd, hit refresh or F5 and it should be ok.

Bear with me I am getting there and hopefully by the end of the weekend we should have more of a compliment of products.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> 20 hours days are killing me at the moment...
> 
> Right, our old website. I have found out why it has not been sorted.... They have gone bust.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear things are moving along & thanks for your time this afternoon when I popped in for some bits 'n' bobs :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

BUST! thats mental!!! and they didn't tell you! God, you must feel like ripping some ones head off with your bare hands!

Glad your getting somewhere with it though, bet you'll be glad when it's finally sorted.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

DarrylB said:


> BUST! thats mental!!! and they didn't tell you! God, you must feel like ripping some ones head off with your bare hands!
> 
> Glad your getting somewhere with it though, bet you'll be glad when it's finally sorted.


   - YOUR DAMN RIGHT I DO.

I will be glad when its sorted as I have had to cancel my holiday to get it sorted!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

John, I didn't want to jump in and say this, but I was certain after 24 hours of the site going down that this was the case. It's a shame it took so long to assertain that from your end. Any chance of getting anything out of the liquidation? Surely there's a considerable amount of compensation due to you? Glad things are back up and running anyway.


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

What a nightmare. So even after you went to their office and got them to bring the server back they didn't tell you and kept stringing you along.

I know you said it was your own server, but could they have been running other peoples sites on this server and when it went pear shaped decided to cut and run rather than try and sort the mess out.


----------



## 2548 (Jul 19, 2006)

Sheesh Johnny what a nightmare. All the best getting it sorted, you run a great service and I am sure people will be patient in waiting. The new site will be tops:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that - I hope you can get the new site up & running as soon as you can. You then certainly deserve a holiday :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Busted!!!! That's bloody crazy and to have kept you in the dark so long too is just not on!! I hope some heads roll for that.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

glad to hear your able to trade again, are you still going to use your .co.uk domain then when its sorted?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

glad your getting somwhere with it. thats gonna suck then for things like flyers, business cards etc etc re-print everything?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Good to see your up and running again mate, hope all goes well for you and hope you manage to get a decent amount of compensation.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

What a waste of space they should ashamed of themselves and never allowed to run a business again

the damage done by these Cretans is beyond belief and why they did not have the cahollies to tell there customers that the have went bust is beyond me

this is just a criminal act and to have people who,s livelihoods depend on them strung along for the length of time the winkers should be jailed

HOPE YOU GET THINGS SORTED QUICKLY AS THIS MUST HAVE HuRT


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Get the mods to alter the link from the banner on this site :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Good luck with getting up and running again ASAP. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger....


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

so i take it we would have to re-register?

as ive just tried to order something on your new site, and i cant log in, lol


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

John, if you can't issue a DNS redirect from your .co.uk site to your other site (i assume services are not available because they have gone bust), you might want to speak to Nominet who should be able to do that for you.

http://www.nominet.org.uk/


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> so i take it we would have to re-register?
> 
> as ive just tried to order something on your new site, and i cant log in, lol


Hi Ian,

Yes, I am afraid so. The new software is new and as the old guys have mucked me about for a week we needed to just try and get a site up.

It only takes a minute to reregister, I am also going to get an option just to buy where you wont need to register 

Hope that helps.

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> John, if you can't issue a DNS redirect from your .co.uk site to your other site (i assume services are not available because they have gone bust), you might want to speak to Nominet who should be able to do that for you.
> 
> http://www.nominet.org.uk/


Thanks Neil I have had access to the domain and changed it all yesterday, I hadnt done it before because there was a bit of hope inside me that said maybe all this was a bad dream....

I reset the DNS so its all gone back to Fasthosts and have done the redirect now, but you know how long these things can take...

But, I am getting there now...

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Frothey said:


> Get the mods to alter the link from the banner on this site :thumb:


Thanks Frothey - Done


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Good luck Johnny 
I hope everything returns to normal for you very soon


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

I thought something was a bit different when I put an order in a couple of days ago, it was late though so I didn't think of it being a new site or anything lol

"looks different" and "why the hell won't it let me log in?!" and "why the hell isn't there any polish on here?!" are all now quite obvious  Hope everything's sorted quick and you can get off on holiday soon :thumb:


----------



## Mitch16v (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it me, or is the site not working? Wont let me add anything to my basket..


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

Mitch16v said:


> Is it me, or is the site not working? Wont let me add anything to my basket..


I seem to have the same problem with Internet Explorer 7. However, it seems to work with Firefox. Any one else have problems with the site and IE7?


----------



## Bertie (May 14, 2007)

Actually it seems to be a problem with cookies and IE7 privacy settings. If you lower the privacy setting to "low", the site works as expected.

E.g. Tools -> Internet Options -> Privacy.


----------



## Mitch16v (Jul 12, 2007)

The reason it wasn't working for me is because NoScript (firefox addon) was blocking it and I didn't realise. :wall:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Hi Ian,
> 
> Yes, I am afraid so. The new software is new and as the old guys have mucked me about for a week we needed to just try and get a site up.
> 
> ...


done. order placed :thumb:


----------



## Sup3rdude (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry to hear you've had so much problems. 

I've only used the site twice and I from what I've heard from other customers the service is second to none.

Really looking forward to the range of Swissvax products you'll be selling and to dealing with C&S in the near future.:thumb:


----------

